# Login prompt timout



## kpedersen (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello,

When running (as root) /usr/bin/login, after about 1 minute it exits. Is there any way to change or turn off this timeout limit?

Best Regards,

Karsten


----------



## Beastie (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you checked the source (/usr/src/usr.bin/login/login.c)?

Lines 110-114:

```
/*
 * This bounds the time given to login.  Not a define so it can
 * be patched on machines where it's too small.
 */
static u_int		timeout = 300;
```
Seems like it's 5 minutes.

Lines 186,187:

```
(void)fprintf(stderr, "Login timed out after %d seconds\n", timeout);
```


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 21, 2010)

damn, it looks like it is hard coded into it.

what a pain.

Thanks Beastie.


----------

